# VP211 Receiver Compatability



## sbt1

I have a new VP211 that Dish TV says is not compatible with the new Hybrid system. Can anyone please tell me what dish (DishTV or DirectTV) I can use with the VIP211? Thanks


----------



## tylorert

sbt1 said:


> I have a new VP211 that Dish TV says is not compatible with the new Hybrid system. Can anyone please tell me what dish (DishTV or DirectTV) I can use with the VIP211? Thanks


Dish WILL NOT WORK DirecTv Satellites. A Dish 1000.2 East ARC or Dish 1000.2 West ARC


----------



## RBA

VIP211, Vip211K & VIP211Z will work with any DISH LNB except the HYBRID.


----------



## scooper

Ok - tell use which satellites your Hopper3 is seeing. From there, we can tell you what to get / install so your 211 can work.

If the Hopper3 is seeing 61.5 and 72 - You'll need an Eastern Arc 1000.2. (2 lnb)

If the Hopper3 is seeing 110, 119 and 129, you'll need a 1000.2 Western Arc Dish / LNB.

In both cases - you need to put up a 2nd dish for your 211 to work. Unless you're using the 211 for an RV, Dish may not let you activate it, so that would be nice to know as well.


----------



## SparkDr

RBA said:


> VIP211, Vip211K & VIP211Z will work with any DISH LNB except the HYBRID.


How do you tell if you have a hybrid LNB by looking at it? I have one in my hand that says DP plus digital LNBF on it that I am hoping to use with a 211z.


----------



## P Smith

scooper said:


> your *Hopper3*


I don't see TS have it in his first post here nor in his profile. So, we will skip your route for now.


----------



## RBA

SparkDr said:


> How do you tell if you have a hybrid LNB by looking at it? I have one in my hand that says DP plus digital LNBF on it that I am hoping to use with a 211z.


 If you have a Hopper 3 you have a hybrid LNB.


----------



## camo

The 211k will work with the hybrid LNB and Hybrid solo hub. Its my setup currently after taking the H3 out.


----------



## SparkDr

RBA said:


> If you have a Hopper 3 you have a hybrid LNB.


I understand that much. I'm not using the same dish as our Hopper is on. I have purchased a 2nd dish to mount on the garage to use 211z's both there and on our patio. This new dish came with a LNB labeled DP plus which I'm hoping is ok for the 211z's.


----------



## camo

For folks out there who may want to downgrade, lets say get away from $15 dvr fee with 211K and EHD from H3 there is no need to swap the hybrid LNB or hub out. The compatibility issue isn't with the hybrid equipment its with the H3. The 211K works just fine with the new Hybrid system as long as the H3 is out of the picture.


----------



## P Smith

SparkDr said:


> This new dish came with a LNB labeled DP plus which I'm hoping is ok for the 211z's


yes, it's


----------



## NYDutch

SparkDr said:


> I understand that much. I'm not using the same dish as our Hopper is on. I have purchased a 2nd dish to mount on the garage to use 211z's both there and on our patio. This new dish came with a LNB labeled DP plus which I'm hoping is ok for the 211z's.


The DP Plus LNB will work fine with your 211z with no additional equipment needed. Just connect one of the output ports (NOT the 4th input port, if it has one) to the 211z sat port. The 211 series will work with most Dish LNB's, including even the single satellite 300 dish version.


----------



## P Smith

NYDutch said:


> even the single satellite 300 dish version


is that how your two H connecting ? How it possible to have two H on one account ?


----------



## RBA

P Smith said:


> is that how your two H connecting ? How it possible to have two H on one account ?


H3 seems to be the only Hopper DISH is restricting to one per account.


----------



## NYDutch

P Smith said:


> is that how your two H connecting ? How it possible to have two H on one account ?


As RBA said, the H3 is the only Hopper with the restriction. Instead, we have two Hopper w/Slings (H2's), and when we're at our upstate NY cottage, they're both connected to a single 1000.4 eastern arc DPP LNB using a Duo Node instead of a Solo Node. The Hopper that travels with us in our RV is connected to a portable 1000.4 using a Solo Node.


----------



## P Smith

got it


----------



## Greg Van Der Meer

camo said:


> For folks out there who may want to downgrade, lets say get away from $15 dvr fee with 211K and EHD from H3 there is no need to swap the hybrid LNB or hub out. The compatibility issue isn't with the hybrid equipment its with the H3. The 211K works just fine with the new Hybrid system as long as the H3 is out of the picture.


Please tell me how to hook up a VIP211z to a Dish HD 3 LNB three connector Hybrid. I have yet to find the answer and I habe zero signal!


----------



## Jim5506

lnb must be a DPP, hybrid will not work with ViP211z


----------



## P Smith

Greg Van Der Meer said:


> Please tell me how to hook up a VIP211z to a Dish HD 3 LNB three connector Hybrid. I have yet to find the answer and I habe zero signal!


lets wait for @camo reply &#8230; I'm very curios if got that real;
but chances are low - his last visit here was in June.


----------



## some guy

RBA said:


> H3 seems to be the only Hopper DISH is restricting to one per account.


You can have 2 H3's on an account, the restriction is that you can only have 1 leased H3. The second H3 would need to be purchased.


----------



## James Long

Special wiring work would also be needed (DPH42 switch instead of the Hybrid LNB).


----------



## Jim5506

IIRC, you need a Dish Pro Plus lnb (3 head) and the DPH42 switch, two lines from the lnb to the switch then to the Hopper, third line from lnb to the 211.

211 is not compatible with the Hybrid lnb but the DPH42 converts the DPP to hybrid for the Hopper.


----------



## P Smith

Oh ! How good to see just two phrase what covering all component for such config.


----------

